# Retractable wheels for Welding Bench?



## RedOak (Aug 30, 2022)

I've read a lot of information on the interwebs about casters and ways to retract them when maximum stability is needed for a welding bench.  Just lately, I've been seeing the retractable type -- shown in the photo below -- and I was wondering if anyone has put anything like this to the test?

They're specified to support 3,300 pound per set of four, but, for some reason, I have my doubts about whether or not the lifting mechanism will function under such a load.  The point is that we wish to be able to move our [read: roughly 1,000 lb] welding bench, but we also need the stability that comes with returning the feet to our concrete floor.


----------



## keeena (Aug 30, 2022)

I've read enough that a) yes they work well, and b) spend the $ to get the name brand (Foot Master); copies aren't as robust. Try searching for that brand name here - you'll find a number of other posts.

I would've used them but my garage floor is so far out of level that those casters wouldn't be able to level the table, only get it off the caster wheel. I'd make sure you're shop floor is relatively level. But you could always mount them on height-adj legs to make up more extreme differences.


----------



## HandyNotHandsome (Aug 30, 2022)

I put a set of these 880-lb total  casters on a heavy workbench.  I've only had it for a month so no longevity data, but they seem pretty sturdily built.


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 30, 2022)

No idea what my table weighs but it's a 2'x3' 1/2" top with .125 wall 3x3 tubing legs and I have ones similar to the OP on my table. Work great.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 30, 2022)

Foot Master® Swivel Stem Manual Leveling Caster GD-80S-1/2 - 1100 Lb. - 63mm Dia. Nylon Wheel
					

Foot Master® Swivel Stem Manual Leveling Caster GD-80S-1/2 - 1100 Lb. - 63mm Dia. Nylon Wheel.  Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com




					www.globalindustrial.com
				




I have a bunch of these on 80/20 tables and they are nice . Some of the tables and machines were way over 3000 lbs . They seem well built .


----------



## twraska (Aug 30, 2022)

McMaster-Carr has caster wheels that you can lock wheel movement and caster (swivel) movement.


----------



## KyleG (Aug 31, 2022)

I prefer the flip down type that Handy mentioned over the screw down style.


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 5, 2022)

RedOak said:


> I've read a lot of information on the interwebs about casters and ways to retract them when maximum stability is needed for a welding bench.  Just lately, I've been seeing the retractable type -- shown in the photo below -- and I was wondering if anyone has put anything like this to the test?
> 
> They're specified to support 3,300 pound per set of four, but, for some reason, I have my doubts about whether or not the lifting mechanism will function under such a load.  The point is that we wish to be able to move our [read: roughly 1,000 lb] welding bench, but we also need the stability that comes with returning the feet to our concrete floor.
> 
> View attachment 418754


I have those casters for my homebuilt cnc lathe and Buffalo Milling machine. I think mine are rated for 750 each and have had no issue thus far moving them around the shop when it is time to rearrange. Looking at them I doubt the rating is accurate but they work for what I'm using them for, well under 750 lbs. They are a mix of urethane, cast iron, steel and plastic construction. I'd be curious to see how these handle 1-1/2 tons.


----------



## RedOak (Sep 11, 2022)

A fellow on another forum sent me a short video depicting his solution to moving a welding table.  In short, he used square tubing, threaded rod and the appropriate hardware to create "retractable landing gear."  In essence, he uses his impact driver to lower the landing gear on one end of his table and, after the table legs lift off of the floor just enough, he moves to the other side and repeats the process.  I suppose this is the ultimate solution to the lifting, rolling and return to the floor problem, but I was really hoping to save some time by simply buying a manufactured device.  Having written that, those Foot Master units recommended in Post No. 5 of this thread are more than expensive enough to make me seriously consider doing it myself again.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 11, 2022)

This may not be practical for a 1,000lb bench but I did a hybrid caster/leveling foot arrangement on my smallish welding setup. Basically HD cast iron w urethane casters on one side, leveling feet on the other. You just lift and roll kinda like a wheelbarrow. So It’s mobile to an extent but I wouldn’t want to go long distances or frequently. Saves buying 2 expensive casters. Just another idea YMMV












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 11, 2022)

Cheeseking said:


> This may not be practical for a 1,000lb bench but I did a hybrid caster/leveling foot arrangement on my smallish welding setup. Basically HD cast iron w urethane casters on one side, leveling feet on the other. You just lift and roll kinda like a wheelbarrow. So It’s mobile to an extent but I wouldn’t want to go long distances or frequently. Saves buying 2 expensive casters. Just another idea YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have a 36" x 60" cast-iron surface plate bench  with 2 straight steels casters with 6" steel wheels in the center and one  360 degree  steel caster in the end center that is 5" diameter with 4 leveling screws on the 4 corners legs (tapped hole in center of the steel shafts) that you lower onto 1/2 x 4 x 4 inch steel plates with a counterbored hole in the center about 1/8" deep that the 4 hex head levelers fit in, the hex screws have jam nuts to lock them too.  Then bench is reinforced cross sections.  When you want to move the plate you raise the 4 hex bolts with jam nuts so it touches the steel casters.  Next time I'm out in the shop, I'll take a few pictures.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 11, 2022)

Cheeseking said:


> This may not be practical for a 1,000lb bench but I did a hybrid caster/leveling foot arrangement on my smallish welding setup. Basically HD cast iron w urethane casters on one side, leveling feet on the other. You just lift and roll kinda like a wheelbarrow. So It’s mobile to an extent but I wouldn’t want to go long distances or frequently. Saves buying 2 expensive casters. Just another idea YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stand.  That came out nice.  

One of these days I will redo my welding table.  I built it when I had just learned to weld.  Have to say it is sturdy, but I'd do things differently these days.  I have steel wheels on the bottom.  All the urethane wheels I have used end up falling apart.  But I still need a way to jack up the stand.  Guess I can weld on some outriggers and nuts to get it flat and immovable.


----------

